# Food



## Infantryman2b (29 Oct 2013)

What kind of food is served during basic, BIQ, and if you live in barracks. When in barracks can you go eat at any time if your hungry? Or is it served at certain times and food in between is for you to buy and store? I'm more interested in whats served while living in barracks, but it be interesting to hear what foods served at basic, etc. Is the food any good or am I going to be disappointed with what I'm to eat.


----------



## Emilio (29 Oct 2013)

In addition to Infantryman's question, can I reject food if it does not comply with my religous beliefs? The food only being beef. And I prefer not to eat pork aswell.


----------



## Shiggalowe (30 Oct 2013)

They pretty much serve whatever you can think of. When on course you`ll eat at the times designated by your course staff and on courses like BMQ or Infantry DP1 food in the shacks is a strict no-no. Off course the mess is opened at designated times for meals and then closes down to let the staff prepare for and clean up after meals. The food served by messes isn`t horrible but keep in mind they have to cook for a large volume of people. When it comes down to it you most likely will not care what is being served and will be more concerned with just getting food in you to continue on with the day`s tasks. 

On every course I`ve been on so far they`ve inquired about religious beliefs, allergies and all that good stuff in regards to meals. So if you don`t eat beef or pork, don`t grab it when you go for grub. In regards to IMPs and box lunches, as long as your staff is made aware then you shouldn`t have any issues with getting veg or kosher meals.


----------



## Infantryman2b (30 Oct 2013)

Is the food healthy? I dont see how I could be energetic everyday if im eating deepfried crap, or food loaded with saturated fats. Is there grilled chicken breast and like healthy wraps, fruit, salads, fish, etc?


----------



## nn1988 (30 Oct 2013)

Infantryman2b said:
			
		

> Is the food healthy? I dont see how I could be energetic everyday if im eating deepfried crap, or food loaded with saturated fats. Is there grilled chicken breast and like healthy wraps, fruit, salads, fish, etc?



DND has one of the highest gross expenditure for R&D. They are aware of the quality of food that should be adequate to satisfy needs and one's body calories intake - in make of protein/fat/carbohydrates etc.

''A man who is good enough to shed his blood for the country is good enough to be given a square deal afterwards.'' - Theodore Roosevelt


Mind you, saturated, mono-saturated, omega3/6 fats are not necessarily bad for you - they are essential to a body's functioning - TRANS FATS are bad for you..


----------



## Messorius (30 Oct 2013)

Infantryman2b said:
			
		

> Is the food healthy? I dont see how I could be energetic everyday if im eating deepfried crap, or food loaded with saturated fats. Is there grilled chicken breast and like healthy wraps, fruit, salads, fish, etc?



In the mess there's usually a protein or two, veg and a couple starches, plus all the salad/fruit you can stuff yourself with in the time given, unlimited milk/juice.  Breakfast is usually a fantastic greasefest, though.


----------



## runormal (30 Oct 2013)

Messorius said:
			
		

> Breakfast is usually a fantastic greasefest, though.



But it is so good though  ;D

I've only been to a few messes. CRPTC, Meaford, Borden and Pet. 

My favourite has been Borden, and then Pet.  My least favourite was Meaford. 

While your on course, the least of your concerns will be what is the food like. You will be more concerned about meeting timings and eating quickly enough to relieve the guys on sentry.  I've had times where I've had less than 5 minutes to eat dinner and I also had times where I've had 40+ minutes to eat lunch. In meaford we had half hour windows that we would have to eat in that time frame. (How the mess worked). So whatever time we lost from any little delay would cut into our meal time. 

The food isn't bad though. Lots of noodles, and potatoes however so get used to that. There was usually like 3-4 main course choices in Borden plus a vegetable side or two with pasta and potatoes. Once a week we had steak night, occasionally there was Chinese food etc. Some days we'd have franks, hamburgers fish and chips, and even grilled chicken breasts.  Every mess I've been to has had a vegetarian option. In the field I've seen separate vegetarian meals made  or kosher IMPs.  In Borden there was also a sandwich bar daily for lunch (As well as meaford). Meaford also had an Ice Cream bar which I found after the course was done.  There has always been salad bars and fruit as well. Sometimes fresh strawberries other times watermelon slices and sometimes pear halves and what not.

I'm a reservist so I've never been to for St. Jean and I cannot comment on that. The only times I've been to Pet was for Brigade ex's or advance party. The servings have always been very large, and a good variety. 

You should see a sign when you walk in saying whats being served, and then decide from there.  But in all honesty its not bad, some days it gets a little repetitive, but I have rarely had a problem eating something I didn't enjoy.


----------



## x_para76 (30 Oct 2013)

IMO what they're serving for meals will be the least of your concerns while on course.  I've been through the recruit process twice. Once here and once with the Brits and all I can say is the food wasn't brilliant but there was enough of it. Most of the time you're run ragged and sleep deprived and you'll just be happy to have a hot meal. Once you've had to eat one of your ration meals cold you'll be far more appreciative of the meals that you get while in barracks.


----------



## Vanguard48 (31 Oct 2013)

As a Baker and Cook Apprentice/Food Slut I can say this all looks very promising and equally making me hungry at the same time. I've seen a lot of good food choices that are available to troops while on training from the Cooks info video on the recruitment website, and the Basic Up Series on Youtube not to mention as well.

For all of your curious people out there, hell I'm pretty sure the food in the Canadian Forces is a helluva lot better than what what some Civie street establishments have to offer, especially in my town...Yikes!


----------



## Emilio (31 Oct 2013)

runormal said:
			
		

> But it is so good though  ;D
> 
> I've only been to a few messes. CRPTC, Meaford, Borden and Pet.
> 
> ...



Oh god, that just sounds amazing. ;D


----------



## Infantryman2b (31 Oct 2013)

On coarse such as BMQ, BIQ and other training I understand the meals wont be Gourmet, I was more worried about while living in barracks. I got a pretty good understanding thanks to the posters. Any favourites that are served? Any nights where they serve things like tacos and what not? Can you store cupboard foods?


----------



## Vanguard48 (31 Oct 2013)

Infantryman2b said:
			
		

> On coarse such as BMQ, BIQ and other training I understand the meals wont be Gourmet



Well I've been told when eating your MRE to make sure to have that Hotsauce handy and with you, does wonders for your nasals too! 

Got a cold?!! Well not anymore you don't!


----------



## Spooks (31 Oct 2013)

Infantryman2b said:
			
		

> On coarse such as BMQ, BIQ and other training I understand the meals wont be Gourmet, I was more worried about while living in barracks. I got a pretty good understanding thanks to the posters. Any favourites that are served? Any nights where they serve things like tacos and what not? Can you store cupboard foods?



Depends on the base as to what is usually served and when. I have 10yrs with Edmonton, Wainwright and St Jean. -From my experience- Thursdays are usually steak and potatoe nights. You'll occasionally have a seafood night with shrimp and such. Chicken frequently makes an appearance on the menu as it is a healthy meat for you. Lunchtimes you'll usually see the more Western foods like fries, or pulled pork sandwiches or pizza. All three bases have a sandwich deli bar at lunchtime too. Breakfasts are usually always eggs (scrambled, hard boiled, fried, etc), sausage/bacon, hashbrowns. They'll switch the days with also adding french toast, pancakes, or beans to add on the side. Always fruit available as well as bagel/toast and you get your choice of juice or milk to drink (coffee/tea too but those are given). 
As another poster has said, you'll usually have 2-3 entrees to choose from, some veg and a carb like potatos, fries or pasta. There is ALWAYS a salad bar with green salads to pasta salads. Always a dessert bar for cookies, cakes and puddings.

You cannot take food out of the mess hall but as far as I know, you can keep cupboard foods in the barracks. All through training, I had Nutrigrain bars in the drawers in order to suppliment a small breakfast I would voluntarily have so I could get last minute cleaning done instead. In the shacks after I was done course, you keep it tidy and it's okay. You cannot have hotplate or Georege Foreman grills in your rooms due to fire code, and I am unsure as to the status on microwaves now.

Eating in a mess/on base is usually filled with choices. You can usually even carry a heathy vegitarian diet if you so choose. The choices become limitted when you go to the field as your food needs to be carted in from the base (called a 'haybox meal') and is served from a line of your NCOs and you eating while sitting on the grass/dirt. Even when you are on rations, they now have vegitarian, kosher, and halal rations for those that need them. 

The important thing is that you inform your staff as to various food allergies or religious restrictions you have for food.


----------



## Messorius (31 Oct 2013)

runormal said:
			
		

> But it is so good though  ;D



Fried baloney days are the best days.

I've kept energy bars with me on all my courses since I tend to drop weight like crazy and have an upset stomach in the mornings. Couldn't eat them in your room, had to be in the common room down the hall.


----------



## uzi (31 Oct 2013)

Nothing wrong with the food. But, it's not from 4 star restaurant in Paris.


----------



## ajp (1 Nov 2013)

I believe, and this will bring expanded conversation I am sure, that you can order specific menu items on religeous grounds.  This would ensure that there were options for you in the mess.  I worked with an organization that was heavy into BOX LUNCH use.  Any dietary issues that were stated before the course started led to special meals being set up for those individuals.  I dont eat at the mess often, but I've never had an issue eating healthy there.


----------



## Infantryman2b (1 Nov 2013)

Thanks everyone for there input. I have a good understanding of the meals ill be eating. Reason I was interested other then the simple fact of knowing wats available is I plan on becoming a sculpted frame that rivals Zeus, and I know nutrition is half of the equation.  ;D


----------



## x_para76 (1 Nov 2013)

Ya I would plan on trying to achieve that sculpted frame while on course. Leaning out requires you cutting back on your carbs and that's something you're gonna need during training.


----------



## Infantryman2b (1 Nov 2013)

Im talking post BIQ.


----------



## x_para76 (1 Nov 2013)

Good idea! IMHO nutrition is actually more like 80% of the equation. You can train your ass off but if you're not eating the right mix of protein, good carbs, and good fats it makes the process more difficult if not impossible. That being said genetics can make up for some dietary shortcomings but the average person needs to be very disciplined with their eating habits.


----------



## Emilio (1 Nov 2013)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> Good idea! IMHO nutrition is actually more like 80% of the equation. You can train your ass off but if you're not eating the right mix of protein, good carbs, and good fats it makes the process more difficult if not impossible. That being said genetics can make up for some dietary shortcomings but the average person needs to be very disciplined with their eating habits.



Very true.


----------



## Infantryman2b (2 Nov 2013)

I agree x_para76. Excercise is just the ripping of the tissues, and the nutrition is what builds them back up. Its hard as hell though to take things like Pizza Hut, or other great fast foods and snacks completly out of your diet, but theres nothing wrong with a treat here and there.  ^-^


----------



## x_para76 (2 Nov 2013)

In my experience the best results I have ever achieved were by training hard and eating clean for approximately 8 weeks. I had a reasonable base to start with but by being clean and consistent over that week period I achieved some very good results. After that period once I had a good lean body mass and had my metabolism ramped up I started to introduce the occasional "cheat meal" into my eating plan. However, because my body was so used to functioning on lower carbs by that point, one cheat meal didn't affect me in the least and actually gave me a little boost for my next workout.


----------



## NavyHopeful (11 Dec 2013)

Wow... ok, I wasn't sure how to answer this.  I know there are a lot of health concious people out there, and I am not really one of them.  I try to diet, and have been maintaining a "less than 285 lbs" mentality, but I am still considered "fluffy", as it were.  That said, my cardio is in the best condition it's ever been (except maybe BMQ), and I'm not doing too bad for an old fart.

So, for the health concious, they serve a variety of healthy options in any mess/galley you will visit in the CF.  And even more so now that they have introduced a "Blue Menu" at most of them.  We have the blue menu onboard our ship, and I gotta tell you, there are days when the blue menu appeals more so than the "third" option.

We also have "vegetarian" selections.  As well as Halal or Kosher for whomever requires it.  The CF is very accomodating to people's nutritionary requirements whilst respecting that person's religious beliefs or nutritional choices.

As for the food at BMQ...

They serve breakfast, lunch, and dinner.  In the morning, noon, and evening.  It is all the good stuff I have described above, except it has a more "high school cafeteria / lunch lady land" type of a feel to it.  Actually, I might compare it to a hospital cafeteria with cuter girls working there (if the ones working there are the ones that were working there when I was at BMQ, that is...lol)

And for my fellow enjoyers of the duff (uh, desserts, not beer), they have the little ice creams you get at the hospital, or prepackaged OREOs.  And don't knock the prepacks...  Pocket yours, and you will have a snack for your break time between classes.  Just saying....

Bon appetit!!!

Rev


----------



## runormal (11 Dec 2013)

NavyHopeful said:
			
		

> Wow... ok, I wasn't sure how to answer this.  I know there are a lot of health concious people out there, and I am not really one of them.  I try to diet, and have been maintaining a "less than 285 lbs" mentality, but I am still considered "fluffy", as it were.  That said, my cardio is in the best condition it's ever been (except maybe BMQ), and I'm not doing too bad for an old fart.
> 
> So, for the health concious, they serve a variety of healthy options in any mess/galley you will visit in the CF.  And even more so now that they have introduced a "Blue Menu" at most of them.  We have the blue menu onboard our ship, and I gotta tell you, there are days when the blue menu appeals more so than the "third" option.
> 
> ...



Would recomend you check the base policy on taking food out of the mess. I've never done it, I know people who have and have been caught and got a good jacking.


----------



## NavyHopeful (26 Dec 2013)

Yeah, my bad.  I forgot that there are rules, and that everyone follows them to the letter.   :

Anyways, at BMQ, it won't really matter what you eat anyways, because you will lose so much weight being run into the ground with all the PT you're gonna do anyways.  I mean, I lost some serious weight, and ate crap like pizza and fries for lunches.  And by serious weight, I'm talking like 80-something lbs.  All credited to PT out the yin-yang.  So watch what you eat, but remember, you gotta get through the day, too.

Good luck!


----------



## Brandonfw (1 Jan 2014)

NavyHopeful said:
			
		

> Yeah, my bad.  I forgot that there are rules, and that everyone follows them to the letter.   :
> 
> Anyways, at BMQ, it won't really matter what you eat anyways, because you will lose so much weight being run into the ground with all the PT you're gonna do anyways.  I mean, I lost some serious weight, and ate crap like pizza and fries for lunches.  And by serious weight, I'm talking like 80-something lbs.  All credited to PT out the yin-yang.  So watch what you eat, but remember, you gotta get through the day, too.
> 
> Good luck!



Well that's good, I wouldn't mind losing around 25-30 pounds  ;D


----------



## NewMedA (3 Apr 2014)

How many dairy-free options are there? In my experience with having buffet-style camp food in the oil rigs, there's a lot of cheesy foods, pastas with cream-based sauces, creamy soups, etc. so sometimes it's hard to get decent nutrition. Is BMQ/BMQ-L similar to that or will there be better, healthier options?


----------



## yournamehere (7 May 2014)

All I can say for sure is this:

About ten years ago, I worked as a civilian at Nellies block CFB Equimalt. I was there for about a year and a half. I ate there two meals/day, four days/week. 95% of the time the food was quite good. Once in a while there was a failure. They had an adequately stocked salad bar, fresh made sandwich station, pizza station, and the usual hot bar. I expect St. Jean will much the same. I will find out for sure in June.

I'm sure this sounds ridiculous, but I am actually excited to see what the field rations are all about!


----------



## x_para76 (7 May 2014)

yournamehere said:
			
		

> I'm sure this sounds ridiculous, but I am actually excited to see what the field rations are all about!



Ya the field rat's are ok until you have to eat them cold. Also investing in something such as tobacco or Frank's hot sauce is well worth it. Just my  :2c:


----------



## PMedMoe (7 May 2014)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> Ya the field rat's are ok until you have to eat them cold. Also investing in something such as tobacco or Frank's hot sauce is well worth it. Just my  :2c:



They haven't put cigarettes in ration packs for years.......


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 May 2014)

But tabasco they do...


----------



## George Wallace (7 May 2014)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> But tabasco they do...



Not in all and often, not enough.   >


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 May 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Not in all and often, not enough.   >



True... :nod:


----------



## Robert0288 (7 May 2014)

A small (or large) bottle of siracha is pretty good moral booster when you're out in the field as well.


----------



## Messorius (7 May 2014)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> A small (or large) bottle of siracha is pretty good moral booster when you're out in the field as well.



I know Sriracha does, but if you get Tabasco, put it in a plastic bottle. That smell will never come out, no matter how many times you hose your kit down.


----------



## chrisf (7 May 2014)

Messorius said:
			
		

> I know Sriracha does, but if you get Tabasco, put it in a plastic bottle. That smell will never come out, no matter how many times you hose your kit down.



Have you tried soap?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 May 2014)

Let's see if we can put all of the fears of these young people to rest.

The CAF employs dieticians and nutritionists. They are excellent at what they do. In many cases that is putting together the menu, along with the chief cook, for people using our facilities and in the field.

They ensure there is a healthy, and not so healthy if you choose, menu available ALL the time.

There is carbs, there is protein, there is fruit, there is juices, there is milk and water. There is all kinds of domestic meats, fish and poultry.

There is Halal, there is Kosher, there is also vegetarian, both dairy and none dairy variety.

In a nutshell, all you people asking these question can be assured that you are not unique. You are not the first with special dietary needs. The CAF is all encompassing, inclusive and compassionate to those that have needs. Whether religious, dietary, self choice or otherwise.

In the end, you're going to have about five minutes to get your meal down your gob during basic. You are also going to have tons of other shit to do and on your mind without worrying if your bulking up, losing weight, the meat is medium well instead of medium rare as you like it or whether the meat was slaughtered according to kashrut or dhabihah. All that has already been taken into consideration for you, thanks to all the experts that the CAF has hired to ensure you get what you need to sustain yourselves for the work you're doing.

In the end, if nothing appeals to you, there's always corn flakes to fill up on.


----------

